
Mongoose IoT Platform 1.1. Release – Open source firmware and cloud - evthewolf
https://blog.cesanta.com/mongoose-iot-platform-1-1-release
======
brudgers
Curious if there is a repository for the source code.

~~~
evthewolf
Check it out on GitHub: [https://github.com/cesanta/mongoose-
iot](https://github.com/cesanta/mongoose-iot)

~~~
brudgers
Thanks. I could not find a link on the website.

